# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] When launching multiple clients for botting , performance issue.

## cute_star

I am launching multiple ESO clients on a single machine . Exactly 5 ESO.EXE are running at this time on a single machine .
At this time , i found CPU usage is almost 95% , memory usage is 4 ~ 5 GB.
So i am going to reduce the CPU and Memory Usage.
Anyone have solved this problem ?

----------


## Laykith

run in lowest settings, lowest resolution and windowed mode if you havent already.

----------


## cute_star

Thanks , Laykith . already tried , but only small changes.
I want to delete all mesh datas ,because i don't need to watch the screen .

----------


## xmanx

esohead and his addons eat much game performance.. try off some addons...

----------

